# Saban honors scholly to player who will never play again



## RipperIII (Feb 5, 2014)

Elisha Shaw of Georgia suffered a career ending neck injury...Saban will honor his scholly.

A lot of you guys want to demonize Saban, here's to you


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 5, 2014)

He can honor his scholly all he wants, but if he's not playing ball, it doesn't count against his football limit.  

Little dude breaks his neck playing for me, giving him a free education is about the least I can do.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Elisha Shaw of Georgia suffered a career ending neck injury...Saban will honor his scholly.
> 
> A lot of you guys want to demonize Saban, here's to you



The right thing to do indeed but it doesnt count against the 85.


----------



## weagle (Feb 5, 2014)

Hopefully there was never any question as to  honoring the scholarship.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2014)

Big PR gain while no loss of scholly.

Win win.

Plus it's one less suit Tom Albetar has to give out....


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 5, 2014)

All you guys say it was the right thing to do but every school who offered pulled his scholly except Bama. Do any of you think that your school offered and pulled? Here is the list. 

School	Interest	Offer	
Alabama	Medium	Offered	
Arkansas	Medium	Offered
Auburn	Medium	Offered	
Connecticut	Medium	Offered
Florida St.	Medium	Offered	
Georgia	Medium	Offered
Kentucky	Medium	Offered	
Mississippi	Medium	Offered	
Mississippi St.	Medium	Offered
Ohio St.	Medium	Offered	
Oklahoma St.	Medium	Offered	
Texas	Medium	Offered	None	

Yeah, it was the right thing to do. Wonder why these schools didn't do it!

Elisha Shaw: The Real Story of National Signing Day
 28  94  PLUS FANCRED   3
BY JOSH BOUTWELL - FEB 5TH, 2014 AT 8:46 PM

PREVIOUS

As some of you probably already know I put together all of the player profiles for the incoming Alabama freshmen this year. I did the majority of those profiles before National Signing Day even got here. All of them except two players, Rashaan Evans and Elisha Shaw.

For Evans, I waited to find out if he would actually shock everyone and sign with Alabama, and I honestly I didn’t think he would so I had to write that one last minute. The other player, however, was someone not even on my radar. I had heard the name but it really didn’t register with me.

Elisha Shaw was at one time a very highly sought after defensive tackle prospect from Georgia. He was a massive young man whose entire future changed with a severe neck injury suffered in the pre-season of 2013.


The injury didn’t stop most schools from recruiting him, as it was unclear whether he would get to play or not, but then late in 2013 Shaw got the bad news he didn’t want to hear from his doctors. He would never get to play football again.

Every school pulled their scholarship offer except one; Alabama and Nick Saban kept their scholarship offer on the table.

Shaw will be able to attend Alabama via football scholarship and receive a medical hardship. It’s a gesture that you’re not going to see plastered all over ESPN today, or really any day. This isn’t like a player getting arrested or saying something stupid on Twitter; it’s a real story which means it will be primarily ignored for the most part.

Although every “Nicky Satan” comment or oversigning claim hurled at Saban is blasted from the rooftops, things like the Elisha Shaw scholarship get ignored. If he blows up at the media over a stupid question, you can bet it will be all over ESPN. When he and members of the team show up at a children’s hospital to hang out with cancer patients, ESPN doesn’t care so much.

Elisha Shaw is a kid that won’t get to live his dream of playing major college football, but he will get to go to a major college and get a first-rate education because of the effort and dedication he gave to the sport he loves. For that dedication and effort he has been rewarded, and for giving him this opportunity Nick Saban should be praised.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 5, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Big PR gain while no loss of scholly.
> 
> Win win.
> 
> Plus it's one less suit Tom Albetar has to give out....



Come on man, you are better than that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 5, 2014)

No cookie for me but maybe you should offer it to Elisha since Saint Richt pulled his scholly


----------



## weagle (Feb 5, 2014)

Good going.  I never read links so I didn't realize he was a prospect not a signee


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

fairhope said:


> No cookie for me but maybe you should offer it to Elisha since Saint Richt pulled his scholly



Richt doesn't pull scholarships.  Shaw had a commitable offer before the injury, but not knowing if he would play again, UGA backed off the offer.  Had Shaw been a commit, his scholarship would have been honored.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Richt doesn't pull scholarships.  Shaw had a commitable offer before the injury, but not knowing if he would play again, UGA backed off the offer.  Had Shaw been a commit, his scholarship would have been honored.



Bingo!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2014)

Joking aside. It was still a classy move by Saban. I am sure it made the young man's day. Hope he has a wonderful time attending Bama.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Joking aside. It was still a classy move by Saban. I am sure it made the young man's day. Hope he has a wonderful time attending Bama.



I agree.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Richt doesn't pull scholarships.  Shaw had a commitable offer before the injury, but not knowing if he would play again, UGA backed off the offer.  Had Shaw been a commit, his scholarship would have been honored.



Rex you are probably right, what I meant to say was pulled the offer. My point was to shoot down all the condescending remarks being tossed around to the original post when in fact all the schools except Bama pulled the offer.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Joking aside. It was still a classy move by Saban. I am sure it made the young man's day. Hope he has a wonderful time attending Bama.





rex upshaw said:


> I agree.



As do I!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't want to minimize a good thing, but it was a good PR move.  Saban has been getting drummed for oversigning.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 6, 2014)

At the end of the day it isn't costing Saban a single solitary football scholarship. Take it for what it's worth. Saban has 7 scholarships to pull from guys who are on campus, healthy, and have been working for a year or longer to break into the two deep. I'm not about to throw heaping praises of class on Nick Saban. Sorry...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2014)

whatever makes you guys feel better about your team pulling the offer. I bet you wouldn't be so critical of saban if this was your child. I would be willing to bet that Saban does more for charities than any other coach in the SEC. Is that just a PR move too. By the way, for all you saying it doesn't cost Saban anything, It cost him the same as it would have cost the coaches that pulled the offer.


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2014)

All the other coaches are sinners.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> All you guys say it was the right thing to do but every school who offered pulled his scholly except Bama. Do any of you think that your school offered and pulled? Here is the list.
> 
> School	Interest	Offer
> Alabama	Medium	Offered
> ...



I know, right?  If only FSU would do something like this, it would be so awesome......wait, what?

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-richy-klepal-quits-football-fifth-concussion


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> whatever makes you guys feel better about your team pulling the offer. I bet you wouldn't be so critical of saban if this was your child. I would be willing to bet that Saban does more for charities than any other coach in the SEC. Is that just a PR move too. By the way, for all you saying it doesn't cost Saban anything, It cost him the same as it would have cost the coaches that pulled the offer.



Nothing wrong with Saban.  He's a control freak, but that's what makes him such a great coach.  Any of these other posters would fall all over themselves to get him on their sideline.  Remember, everyone hates a winner.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I know, right?  If only FSU would do something like this, it would be so awesome......wait, what?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...-richy-klepal-quits-football-fifth-concussion



Another great story. Most of the condescending remarks are coming from a fanbase that just seems hurt. Maybe because they have not won anything in a while.


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2014)

Elisha shaw â€�@elisha_shaw  · Feb 1  
My signingDay will be at #tucker on Wednesday at 10 for anyone oh wants to come and support me #UGA  #Alabama


ï…‘ Reply  
 ï…’ Retweet   

ï…‡ Favorite   


ï…� More  





    Expand      





 RecruitingUGA â€�@RecruitingUGA  · Feb 1  
@elisha_shaw are uga and Alabama your final 2?




So...if he had of chosen UGA, would they have not honored the scholly? He chose bama. Looks like he had a choice.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Another great story. Most of the condescending remarks are coming from a fanbase that just seems hurt. Maybe because they have not won anything in a while.



Keep telling yourself that. This story is nothing new to CFB. It happens practically every season where a kid will no longer be able to play and a team takes him on anyway. My problem isn't with Saban. It's with the Bama fans that think they can post something like this and demand respect for Saban while the program is shoving 7 or 8 kids out the back door because they OVERSIGNED YET AGAIN. Don't come to other fanbases expecting a pat on the back. It's ridiculous...


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Keep telling yourself that. This story is nothing new to CFB. It happens practically every season where a kid will no longer be able to play and a team takes him on anyway. My problem isn't with Saban. It's with the Bama fans that think they can post something like this and demand respect for Saban while the program is shoving 7 or 8 kids out the back door because they OVERSIGNED YET AGAIN. Don't come to other fanbases expecting a pat on the back. It's ridiculous...



Oversigning? Do you have first hand knowledge that he has oversigned? Do you have inside information that maybe some of the 5th year guys that already have degrees wont be moving on? Do you know what guys might ask for a transfer after spring ball because they are not going to see the field? Or are you just butthurt because you are a UGA fan and CMR is your coach.
No Bama fan is looking for you to respect Saban and we certainly are not looking for a pat on the back. You saw the thread title, maybe you should have avoided the thread if Saban and Bama fans get under your skin so badly. I think that some of you need to peel off those red G glasses and realize that CMR is not the only good man in college football.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Oversigning? Do you have first hand knowledge that he has oversigned? Do you have inside information that maybe some of the 5th year guys that already have degrees wont be moving on? Do you know what guys might ask for a transfer after spring ball because they are not going to see the field? Or are you just butthurt because you are a UGA fan and CMR is your coach.
> No Bama fan is looking for you to respect Saban and we certainly are not looking for a pat on the back. You saw the thread title, maybe you should have avoided the thread if Saban and Bama fans get under your skin so badly. I think that some of you need to peel off those red G glasses and realize that CMR is not the only good man in college football.



Oversigning: 

http://alabama.scout.com/a.z?s=14&p=9&c=16&yr=2013

numbers don't lie... There was also an article done by one of your own less than two weeks ago but I'm sure you saw it on this very site so no need to link it again, right?

butt hurt?: 

Ha! I'm a grown man with a gorgeous wife, two healthy and beautiful daughters, an amazing career with a Fortune 100 that allows me the fortunes of seeing a large portion of the world. You see fairhope, my manhood and self worth aren't based on what you bammers base it on. I hope the Dawgs win every single game but if they don't, all of the above will still be true. I have no desire to desecrate other CFB team traditions, teabag someone in Krystal, name my kids "bear, saban, ...", shoot my friend over the fact that she wasn't upset enough after the Auburn loss, and so on just to prove that I am a bigger fan, more of a man, have more worth than someone who cheers for another team. So am I "butthurt"??? Not even close. I know it is hard for someone like you to understand.


"You saw the thread title, maybe you should have avoided the thread"
 Take a look in the upper left corner of your browser. You see that it says "Georgia" Outdoor news right? Maybe you should heed your own advice.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 6, 2014)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Feb 6, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Joking aside. It was still a classy move by Saban. I am sure it made the young man's day. Hope he has a wonderful time attending Bama.
> 
> [/QUOT   pretty much the way I see it!


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Oversigning:
> 
> http://alabama.scout.com/a.z?s=14&p=9&c=16&yr=2013
> 
> ...



"Butthurt" is a term that I first heard here on the forum from one of the UGA Faithful. Has nothing to do with your manhood or your self worth so get over yourself. It is about being angry because something didn't sit well with you or you don't like something that is going on.
You can post as many articles as you want about oversigning but you have to realize that the people writing these articles really don't know either. Are you one of these that believe that because it is on the internet it must be true? Can you give me the name of one player that was "processed" with certainty that he had no medical condition or other circumstances that would lead to him being dismissed? You said in an earlier post that 7-8 were being shoved out that are perfectly healthy. Who are they?

Lived in Georgia for about 10 years. Paid taxes, enjoyed the lakes, owned property, supported the professional sports teams. Did not know that once a person moved or were a fan of another CF team, they should not come to this forum anymore. I am a Braves fan. Maybe it should read Georgia Outdoors for GA residence or UGA fans only. I hope your fortune 100 company has customers in more than one market. By the way, sounds like you have a beautiful family in Wetumpka, AL. You are not a resident of GA either. Does the fact that I am a non Georgia resident Braves fan carry  less weight than you being a non Georgia resident Dawg fan?


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 6, 2014)

fairhope said:


> "Butthurt" is a term that I first heard here on the forum from one of the UGA Faithful. Has nothing to do with your manhood or your self worth so get over yourself. It is about being angry because something didn't sit well with you or you don't like something that is going on.
> You can post as many articles as you want about oversigning but you have to realize that the people writing these articles really don't know either. Are you one of these that believe that because it is on the internet it must be true? Can you give me the name of one player that was "processed" with certainty that he had no medical condition or other circumstances that would lead to him being dismissed? You said in an earlier post that 7-8 were being shoved out that are perfectly healthy. Who are they?
> 
> Lived in Georgia for about 10 years. Paid taxes, enjoyed the lakes, owned property, supported the professional sports teams. Did not know that once a person moved or were a fan of another CF team, they should not come to this forum anymore. I am a Braves fan. Maybe it should read Georgia Outdoors for GA residence or UGA fans only. I hope your fortune 100 company has customers in more than one market. By the way, sounds like you have a beautiful family in Wetumpka, AL. You are not a resident of GA either. Does the fact that I am a non Georgia resident Braves fan carry  less weight than you being a non Georgia resident Dawg fan?



Dude, I'm not going to sit here and go round and round with you man. I'm perfectly aware of what butthurt means. My point is that no, I don't get butthurt because of what one football team does over another, certainly not which flipping coach donates more to charity. And anyone who does is getting wrapped around the axle about the wrong things in life so I found the question about being butthurt over football to be laughable. 

The other point about it being "GON" wasn't to tell you not to post. It was in response to you pointing out that the title of this thread was about Alabama and maybe I should have stayed out of it. It was also followed by this guy here ->  which usually means someone is not being totally serious. 

Let's leave it at this. I'm happy a kid got a chance regardless where it is. I don't personally think any more or less of Nick Saban because of it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Dude, I'm not going to sit here and go round and round with you man. I'm perfectly aware of what butthurt means. My point is that no, I don't get butthurt because of what one football team does over another, certainly not which flipping coach donates more to charity. And anyone who does is getting wrapped around the axle about the wrong things in life so I found the question about being butthurt over football to be laughable.
> 
> The other point about it being "GON" wasn't to tell you not to post. It was in response to you pointing out that the title of this thread was about Alabama and maybe I should have stayed out of it. It was also followed by this guy here ->  which usually means someone is not being totally serious.
> 
> Let's leave it at this. I'm happy a kid got a chance regardless where it is. I don't personally think any more or less of Nick Saban because of it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2014)

http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2014/02/06/this-years-best-story-from-national-signing-day/


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2014/02/06/this-years-best-story-from-national-signing-day/



With how these events transpired with his head coach contacting the university, I believe any university that was recruiting him would have done the same thing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2014)

riprap said:


> With how these events transpired with his head coach contacting the university, I believe any university that was recruiting him would have done the same thing.



I agree.  I hope Shaw and his coach told the other schools that were recruiting him that his injury was career ending.


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I agree.  I hope Shaw and his coach told the other schools that were recruiting him that his injury was career ending.



I had noticed in this article earlier today that there was no mention of an injury. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-alabama-crimson-tide-land-3-star-dt-prospect


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2014)

That's odd.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> That's odd.



SB Nation also had an article on his signing with Bama and never mentioned the injury. The article has since been removed.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 6, 2014)

ah success again

I see this thread elicited the exact response as intended.

it doesn't matter what Saban/BAMA does, a select few will ALWAYS  find fault.

The guy just signed his 3rd straight #1 class...oh these kids must hate him, and as to oversigning? these kids continue to line up in droves.
He's honored many scholly's to players who won't ever participate...but only gets recognized for so called "questionable" gray shirts or what ever.

Other coaches do the same, but when it concerns Saban/BAMA, a select few chime in with the same old drivel.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 6, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> At the end of the day it isn't costing Saban a single solitary football scholarship. Take it for what it's worth. Saban has 7 scholarships to pull from guys who are on campus, healthy, and have been working for a year or longer to break into the two deep. I'm not about to throw heaping praises of class on Nick Saban. Sorry...



always wondered what "greene" referred to...


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 7, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Big PR gain while no loss of scholly.
> 
> Win win.
> 
> *Plus it's one less suit Tom Albetar has to give out....*


LOL, how true.


fairhope said:


> Oversigning? Do you have first hand knowledge that he has oversigned? Do you have inside information that maybe some of the 5th year guys that already have degrees wont be moving on? Do you know what guys might ask for a transfer after spring ball because they are not going to see the field? Or are you just butthurt because you are a UGA fan and CMR is your coach.
> No Bama fan is looking for you to respect Saban and we certainly are not looking for a pat on the back. You saw the thread title, maybe you should have avoided the thread if Saban and Bama fans get under your skin so badly. I think that some of you need to peel off those red G glasses and realize that CMR is not the only good man in college football.





RipperIII said:


> ah success again
> 
> I see this thread elicited the exact response as intended.
> 
> ...



Saban is the best when it comes to working the system and recruiting.  There's no doubt about that.  But if you believe for one second that his consistent over signing every year is to "catch up" from losing kids who decide to transfer, take medical hardships, or graduate and just decide they don't want to play anymore, you my friend are truly delusional.  Bama signed 26 and have room for 18 on the 85 man roster.  Soon, there will be some rule violations by some Tide players and North Alabama will be getting some more athletes.  And the annual medical hardship that saban has utilized far more than any other coach in the nation.  Saban is good, but if you fail to admit that he cuts the dead wood every year, you have lost your mind.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2014)

I seen a picture of the devil and Saban is either his twin or he's the devil. Seriously though Saban didn't give up anything to do this kid  arguing that's rediculous. Let's all get real here for a minute.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2014)

fairhope said:


> All you guys say it was the right thing to do but every school who offered pulled his scholly except Bama. Do any of you think that your school offered and pulled? Here is the list.
> 
> Every school pulled their scholarship offer except one; Alabama and Nick Saban kept their scholarship offer on the table.



This was a puff piece...and bad journalism. 

Do we know if Shaw alerted the other schools who were recruiting him that he was not going to be able to play again?


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 7, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> LOL, how true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've got NO  problem trimming "dead wood"


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 7, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I've got NO  problem trimming "dead wood"



And by dead wood, you mean a kid that may be working his tail off but can't seem to get into the 2 deep rotation?  Bama's schollies are for 4 years right?


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 7, 2014)

"dead wood",...your term.

Scholly's are 1 year


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 7, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> "dead wood",...your term.
> 
> Scholly's are 1 year



http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/02/report_saban_to_offer_4-year_s.html


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/02/report_saban_to_offer_4-year_s.html



I believe that started with the 2013 class,...there are still players from 2010-2012 on the roster


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 7, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> LOL, how true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.

Using OSU as an example (because that's my team), is no different than Bama as far as academic issues or injuries, etc., however, over 4 years, Bama signed almost another full class of athletes than OSU did because of his OVERSIGNING practices. Yes, there is no rule against what he does, but you Bama fans need to quit making excuses as to why he does what he does. It has NOTHING to do with grades, discipline, injuries, etc. Its about depth and playing the averages and he doesn't care if a student athlete gets caught in that game. PERIOD!!!! I'm amazed that there is even one bama fan alive, at this point, that doesn't understand this?

Saban giving that boy a scholly was a good gesture no doubt, but anyone that thinks he did this because he cares more for him than the other coaches that offered him are naïve. AND, if you also think he would have done this if it DID count against his total, you are also delusional!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 7, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I've got NO  problem trimming "dead wood"



Now we are getting somewhere. I can totally respect the opinion of a Bama fan who at least will admit that they systematically find ways to get rid of the guys who are not likely to contribute to filling the trophy case (and for the record, Bama isn't the only team that does this). You and Robert are the only ones on this board that I know of that have and  to you for it. The ones that deny it happens aren't fooling anyone but themselves. It's like the closet drunk who gets wasted then denies being wasted even though he can barely stand and smells like a brewery. I'd have a lot more respect if he just slammed the bottle on the table and looked me in the eye and said "time to get hammered!".


----------



## riprap (Feb 7, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Saban giving that boy a scholly was a good gesture no doubt, but anyone that thinks he did this because he cares more for him than the other coaches that offered him are naïve. AND, if you also think he would have done this if it DID count against his total, you are also delusional!!!



To hear it from some of these guys you would have thought Saban personally went to Tucker High and gave this guy a scholly after other schools had turned him away.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 8, 2014)

Saban is a great coach.  He is also a first class jerk.  This doesn't change that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> All you guys say it was the right thing to do but every school who offered pulled his scholly except Bama. Do any of you think that your school offered and pulled? Here is the list.
> 
> School	Interest	Offer
> Alabama	Medium	Offered
> ...



And the truth-

“Elisha Shaw was committed to us for a long time. We thought he was a good player. Certainly, it wasn’t his fault that he got hurt."


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And the truth-
> 
> “Elisha Shaw was committed to us for a long time. We thought he was a good player. Certainly, it wasn’t his fault that he got hurt."



I hope if this young man is interested, he can be a part of the teams support staff in some capacity. 
I would love to see Saban play a role in monitoring/mentoring Elisha's education progress. Treat him as if he is a player, so he can be a part of Bama's high graduation rate. 
I wish this young man success.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> I hope if this young man is interested, he can be a part of the teams support staff in some capacity.
> I would love to see Saban play a role in monitoring/mentoring Elisha's education progress. Treat him as if he is a player, so he can be a part of Bama's high graduation rate.
> I wish this young man success.



Hopefully, Saban will play a role.


----------

